# BFN now 2 periods within a month



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi

Wonder if anyone can advise please.

I got a BFN on 1st May and stopped all my drugs that day.  I started bleeding on 3rd May.  I have over the weekend just started bleeding again (quite heavy) and just wondered if this is normal.

My usual cycle is anything from 30-38 days so 20 days after previous bleed is very early.
Could it just be my body getting back into rights.

I am sure I was ovulating last week as I had all the correct symptoms so am a bit confused to start bleeding again now.

I also had a abnormal smear test in Feb and have been reading up that bleeding mid cycle is a sympton so am a bit worried about that (to go back in August for repeat).

Thanks for your help.

Axx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

I had a couple of very short cycles after my BFN, about 21 days I think. However, If you are worried about your smear test I would go to the docs just to put your mind at rest?

x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Hiya,

I had AF again only after about 2 weeks after first ICSI BFN. Was quite surprised as I hadn't heard to expect this. It was obviously just my body still messed up from the TX and trying to sort itself out. Don't worry about it hun. Things should be back to normal soon enough. So sorry about your BFN   

Suzi


----------



## butsy (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

happened to me too.  AF two days after BFN, then another two weeks later.  the following one was exactly 28 days after that, then regular as clockwork since. 

I think it's quite common, so try not to worry,
xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi A,

I had this last year after a failed cycle, 2 periods in one month, then everything was ok for 3 months then had periods every 2 weeks - 4 times, then one normal one before the most recent IVF. Asked my GP and IVF clinic about this and none of them seemed to know why but said it may be after effect of treatment. 

Sorry to hear about your BFN - good luck for the future 


Sarah XXXX


----------

